# A little old school......



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Finished this set of arrows yesterday. They are going to be raffled off up at OJAM (Oklahoma Selfbow Jamboree) this coming Saturday. Might have to build myself a set of them.....


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice - 4 fletch?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes Sir 4 fletch.


----------

